# Von Digital Handycam auf Computer?



## scrotum (15. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe eine Sony Digital Handycam DCR-TRV33E. Jetzt will ich mein Videomaterial auf den Computer kopieren, leider funktioniert das nicht so richtig. Die Software, die beigelegt ist: Imag Mixer for Sony scheint mir ziemlich schlecht. Es funktioniert auch nicht. Bei Image-Transfer sieht das Programm die Kamera nicht!

Meine Frage ist jetzt: Was für Software empfiehlt Ihr mir, um mein Videomaterial von der Kamera auf den Computer zu bringen?

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Gruss


----------



## goela (15. Mai 2004)

Wie hast Du die Kamera angeschlossen?


----------



## scrotum (15. Mai 2004)

per USB


----------



## kasper (15. Mai 2004)

Per USB kannst du höchstens Einzelbilder übertragen, weil es nicht schnell genug ist für Video.  Du musst das Video per FireWire überspielen.


----------



## scrotum (15. Mai 2004)

Achso. Hm, leider habe ich kein Firewire! wie geht denn das? Kann man sich da einen Adapter oder Sonstiges kaufen?


----------



## goela (16. Mai 2004)

Hat die Kamera Firewire? Wenn ja, dann kannst Du Dir für ein paar Euro (ab  25 Euro) eine Firewire-Karte kaufen.


----------



## scrotum (16. Mai 2004)

Das wäre dann bei der Kamera der DV port, oder? Das hat sie!


----------



## kasper (16. Mai 2004)

Ja.


----------



## walkersun (9. Januar 2005)

Naja, zum Thema Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit:


USB 1.0/1.1 ist langsamer als Firewire. USB 2.0 ist allerdings schneller.http://www.filmscanner.info/Schnittstellen.html
Warum ist es dann auch per USB 2.0 nicht möglich


----------



## chmee (9. Januar 2005)

Theoretisch machbar, aber der Firewire-Port hat sich einfach mal durchgesetzt. Und da Sony
den FirewirePort quasi erfunden hat, werden die nicht das Intel-Produkt USB einsetzen.

Du kannst Eier auch in nem Topf braten, wirst aber trotzdem die Pfanne zücken. 
Manches ist einfach so.

Firewire-Karten bekommst Du wie oben beschrieben schon ab 20,-€, achte aber auf den TexasInstrument-Chip, der drauf sein sollte, erspart mögliche Komplikationen. Und mit
Firewire ist alles auch schön einfach, alle Progs können damit umgehen.

mfg


----------

